# American National



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

A the risk of screwing myself again here's one but I think it should probably have a front fender. Thoughts? BTW my copy of "Riding Toys" is on its way which should cut down on my inquiries here-hopefully! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jun 16, 2014)

*I used to be into pedal cars and trikes*

VERY dead nowadays - og paint skippy square tube trike took me a year to sell for 350 sold one in the late 90s not as attactive color or condtions for ~900


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm just looking for something cool for my grandson to ride. Something like the Sky Skipper I missed would be perfect. I might have something working on a Colson Zephyr but that is Plan "B" as I'd rather have something with some swoopy bodywork. I'd almost prefer restored so if he screwed it up I could just fix it. BTW I appreciate guys like Jeff offering what they have. If you have something that might fit the bill hit me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com with pics and price. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 16, 2014)

whittle one out,,


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pic. If I owned an English wheel I'd prbably give it a try! I need to find something complete--I am not going to hunt trike parts! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 16, 2014)

a 24" monark deep fender, add the sides


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like it might have some other issues such as the handlebars not being correct or missing parts and the ornamental trim on the sides of the 'nose' missing. I've decided I'll pass on this one...still looking. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree, it would be hard to find the original front fender and handlebar for that one. Surprisingly, the wheels do appear to be original compared to the complete trike photo. You'll enjoy "Riding Toys"...wish they would publish a Vol 2 just for more vintage/antique trikes and small bikes 20" and under.

Dave


----------

